# labor day powerstroke injector special installed 475.00 out the door



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Done many of these 6.0 and 7.3 powerstroke. Ford oem injector. 8507365478will also service said truck at ur location 205.00 for 6.0 175.00 for 7.3 price includes motorcraft oil and fuel filters


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nobody needs an injector or three


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Can install injectors in any vehicle call for price.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Bump got free time today anybody need me?


----------

